# Installation instructions Kufatec Xenon Adapter Scirocco



## meyo084 (May 10, 2009)

Hi,








Ive got an installation question, i ordered a set of halogen to xenon adapters from Kufatec :
http://www.kufatec.de/shop/product_info ... cc426d606c
But no wiring schema whas included... ive hookedup with 4 lose wires.. 2 grey ones en 2 pink ones..
Is there anyone on this form who already installed this adapters on a scirocco?
(already asked Kufatec for instructions but no reply..)
Brgrds,
Merijn


----------



## pilotlars (Aug 19, 2004)

*Re: Installation instructions Kufatec Xenon Adapter Scirocco (meyo084)*

I can't get the link to work, i've noticed many sets don't come with instructions. please get some pics and i can probably help you. lars


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

That's listed on the Kufatec site... the ones with the grey wires (which are for the high-beam shutter). 
Not sure which kit you have. The wires should be labeled to tell you which pins in the Central Electronics Controller Module they attach to.
After that, then you need to recode the CECM to get things working usinga VAG-COM, which you can get from http://www.ross-tech.com European distributors.
the pink wires... not sure what they are for, because the other portions of getting it EU legal is automatic leveling (which has around 6 wires on its own) and headlight washers (around 3 wires).


----------



## sucko23 (Oct 29, 2010)

Hi, I tried to install xenon headlights but I do not know what kind of connection you have. Someone can tell me how are called connectors or connector type has the xenon headlight. are very similar to that of halogen lamps but not equal.

thanks.


----------

